# 1503 Version of a BULLY



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Its been my goal from the start.....








So basically if you have seen 1503s' CASINO we have the frame already...This pup and the entire litter has the poetential to be right there where I want it to be.He is the grand pup off
Brunos full littermate sister,so its exactly like having Bruno bllod crossed into Casino himself.








This pup looks like a mini Bruno,,,, hes off Casino x black Diopmonds a Bruno Niece off his full sister
****picture edited******
Can you imagine these kinds of rears making a comeback, too many dogs now are just focused on one thing.....








now look at these 3 OMG! Im loving it! 








How about running that bully ass lil female pictured above straight to her grammas Brother Bruno????? and then taking thatv back to our other boy thats in the cut ...








This is the Frame the substance and as bully as we want, any more well risk losing function...








A real bully w/ real drive!!!!!!! 1503 Bulls style........








the genetics these pups are working with ,is no joke !!!








check it out , these feel solid and have something special going on ...


























That white one w/ brindle patches is gonna grow up and shake things up ,just wait and see..
Thanks just sharing a bit of what im trying to do.....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I always loved your dogs Henry but to be honest Bruno looks a lot like a Staffordshire Bull Terrier to me, while Casino's head is extremely large for the body I wonder what is your goal in mind as far as function. This is completely respectful question, I hope you do not take this the wrong way. A lot of people want to create new breeds and improve breeds but I am wondering if your improvements or changes are solely based on looks when you are increasing the head size and shortening the limbs or if this is something done to increase the functional advantages. Again I love your dogs and this is simply a question to learn more about the breed types.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty bullies


----------



## lost.soul (Nov 1, 2009)

Dang Henry help me out here....how do you get your dog to look so damn buff & cut up man?! :O
any tips?


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I always loved your dogs Henry but to be honest Bruno looks a lot like a Staffordshire Bull Terrier to me, while Casino's head is extremely large for the body I wonder what is your goal in mind as far as function. This is completely respectful question, I hope you do not take this the wrong way. A lot of people want to create new breeds and improve breeds but I am wondering if your improvements or changes are solely based on looks when you are increasing the head size and shortening the limbs or if this is something done to increase the functional advantages. Again I love your dogs and this is simply a question to learn more about the breed types.


no worries, Casino is as bully as I want, he is totally and fully functional, I serious out of all the bully dogs ive seen, no one can touch him on the drive, plus his frame is built bully, so i have him and then wanna have Bruno style dogs w/ the frame of Casino since I like bully dogs that can work...
eventually ill get something serious that can go any diriction, a dog that will lend itself to be worked on a keep and get adba style cuts and muscvle, ukc/ akc conformation, and abkc bullyness w/ out fat or sloppyness, im at the begining, but have 2 gnerations now and this latest litter is a balance of both styles...








He can work the mill w/ the intensity of a gamedog too! Hes the best thing thats come along the bully scene, although not perfect a whole lot to work off of.... I appreciate the question and in a few years ill be having some true bulls working their a** off...








this is Casinos dad, I used to work him before and he proved worthy to me and thats why I bred to him and created Casino and his littermates of which I have 4 out of the 6 in that litter.








I looked at his frame and structure and it is perfect for what im going for...








here is another Casino daughter and seems to be comming along great.








the litter this female pup comes off is showing a lot of potential for what im tyrying to do...








Casino next to his sires grand sire, im big on structure and got that out of the way already...








I also bred Casinos' Dam to this boy and will be using that as well....








here is another one of my ingredients this girl is wide open and shes off bully blood








this is her sire and this boy has a ton of drive too and not overdone bully fully functional








notice the improved stifles and rear angulation.... 
she will go into Casinos littermate brother








which is this boy right here, ill get a good balance



pitbullgirl22 said:


> Pretty bullies


thank you....

its not as easy as just putting two dogs together lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> no worries, Casino is as bully as I want, he is totally and fully functional, I serious out of all the bully dogs ive seen, no one can touch him on the drive, plus his frame is built bully, so i have him and then wanna have Bruno style dogs w/ the frame of Casino since I like bully dogs that can work...
> eventually ill get something serious that can go any diriction, a dog that will lend itself to be worked on a keep and get adba style cuts and muscvle, ukc/ akc conformation, and abkc bullyness w/ out fat or sloppyness, im at the begining, but have 2 gnerations now and this latest litter is a balance of both styles...
> 
> 
> ...


I value your response and the time that you took to explain your view, I think your dogs are extremely clean compared to some of the people out there. My prefference is a medium energy level dog and your dogs clearly look like they can go for hours. How are their temperaments in regards to dog agression?


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I value your response and the time that you took to explain your view, I think your dogs are extremely clean compared to some of the people out there. My prefference is a medium energy level dog and your dogs clearly look like they can go for hours. How are their temperaments in regards to dog agression?


thanks, my whole goal is to know 1st hand of what is in the peds im building and not be breeding off someone elses dogs whom i never even seen or met..
I had to start somewhere and I feel lucky to have what i have up until now, I wanted to produce my version of a pick of the litter to breed to another and then keep doing that while getting a good balance of looks to go w/ the function.... temperaments are great w/ people.... as far as w/ other dogs a few of them dont take no lip but they are confident enought to not go out and be starting stuff,only when they sense trouble will they hold their ground just like any other doig would...








Casino


----------

